

MathJax: convert LaTeX to HTML on the client - jgrahamc
http://www.mathjax.org/?page_id=13

======
yannis
Does anyone know if this is going to be released as an open source Project, I
couldn't find any info on the site.

~~~
cpr
They said they're setting up a SourceForge project for it.

See <http://www.mathjax.org/?p=200> .

~~~
yannis
Thanks, I somehow missed it.

